# Angeln in Belgien (Wallone)



## Ottifant1990 (5. Juli 2007)

Nabend zusammen,

bin heute das erste mal in Belgien an der Maas gewesen, genauer gesagt an der Maas Ivo Remot. Leider war das Wetter nicht so toll, aber nun gut beim nächsten mal wird es besser und dann hoffe ich, dass auch der Fang stimmt=)

Wollte jetzt nur mal wissen, ob mir einer noch Tipps geben kann, wie ich dort mit der Feeder am besten ran gehe! Oder kennt ihr villeicht auch noch gute Gewässer die mit der Karte für die Region Wallone befischbar sind?

Viele Grüße & Petri Heil

Otti


----------

